# Samsung Chromebook



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone own this? What are your thoughts on it? I feel like getting this laptop for basic/normal usage, considering it is a much cheaper alternative to a Macbook Air (in terms of size and portability).


----------



## wdq (Jul 13, 2013)

I have one of these. For basic usage it works great. Just be sure you know about all of the limitations. It is basically just a web browser, so for many something like a tablet would be a better option. I personally have one because it has a slightly larger screen, and an actual keyboard.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2013)

wdq said:


> I have one of these. For basic usage it works great. Just be sure you know about all of the limitations. It is basically just a web browser, so for many something like a tablet would be a better option. I personally have one because it has a slightly larger screen, and an actual keyboard.


Yeah, true. It really is very limited. A tablet might be the way to go, but like you said it has a larger screen and a physical keyboard.

An iPad 2/3 or an Android tablet would be an ideal choice too, including the apps and whatnot.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 13, 2013)

I have one (when Incero was sending out those chromebooks), and personally I love it.  Granted yes you are limited in terms of usage as it's one huge web browser, it works for most of my entertainment.  As a person who personally hasn't found a good use for a tablet, the chromebook is perfect for what I need.  Most of the time I do use it as a netflix machine, but you can get Ubuntu on it (xfce though) and it works moderately fine.  

In a pinch, it's awesome. But don't expect it to completely replace your netbook.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd prefer this than the iPad I'm using now....


----------



## shovenose (Jul 14, 2013)

i have one and love it


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2013)

Would love one to play with. I am satisfied with the ipad mini I have but it's a b*tch trying to write longer texts on. I need a regular keyboard.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2013)

If the battery would last at least 20 hours I would buy it. But 6 hours for browser only...


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have one from incero as well.

I use it from time to time but would never trace my MacBook air for it.

Love my iPad as well


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> I have one from incero as well.
> 
> I use it from time to time but would never trace my MacBook air for it.
> 
> Love my iPad as well


Huh.. Incero are some good people giving out these Chromebooks, lol.

Yeah, it doesn't compare with a MacBook air. 



wlanboy said:


> If the battery would last at least 20 hours I would buy it. But 6 hours for browser only...


6 hours!? That's not good...


----------



## clarity (Jul 16, 2013)

Can you do SSH or anything else on it? Is it truly just a web browser?


----------



## wdq (Jul 16, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Can you do SSH or anything else on it? Is it truly just a web browser?


There is an SSH client that you can access using the Control + Alt + T keyboard shortcut, and then typing in shell (at least if the device is in developer mode).


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jul 16, 2013)

A friend has one; he uses it quite a bit. If you're a student, it's a good cheap laptop to take around without worrying (well, worrying too much, anyway) about banging it up or possibly damaging/losing it.

If you're well-invested in Google services (Hangouts, Docs, the whole nine yards) then it's even better.

My understanding is you can also install Arch or Chrubuntu on here for a full-featured desktop, though the ARM limitations apply.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 16, 2013)

They have an SSH app that works quiet well.

Or you can put it in developer mode and use it like Linux.


----------



## clarity (Jul 16, 2013)

I am guessing the performance with Linux would be similar to that of a Raspberry Pi. If so, I will pass on it. The notebook that I use now has low-end enough processor for me!


----------



## JayCawb (Jul 17, 2013)

Mines been powered on for about 18 days without needing a reboot, and I use it probably 1 - 2 hours per day. SSH is better than putty or even using SSH on linux, I just love the ease of use tbh.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> If the battery would last at least 20 hours I would buy it. But 6 hours for browser only...


Is it really that bad?

That'd hardly be worth lugging around, even if it's lightweight. I thought it'd make a nice travel companion, but an hour or so waiting for your flight + a flight with WiFi and you're battery is dead before you land. Might as well just use a smart phone then.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 17, 2013)

Jacob said:


> Mines been powered on for about 18 days without needing a reboot, and I use it probably 1 - 2 hours per day. SSH is better than putty or even using SSH on linux, I just love the ease of use tbh.


That sounds good. I wonder if installing a Linux distribution on it would kill the battery faster though.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 17, 2013)

The more this is talked about, the more I am wanting to try one of these...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd thought about a Chromebook, but ended up going with a TF300T instead.. with the keyboard dock, it replaced my old netbook rather nicely








Full 10" Android tablet as well as the keyboard (the dock is also a second battery.. I can easily go 4-5 days of occasional use without a charge - or at least 7 hours solid without it dying on me.. haven't used it steady longer than that yet).


There's even a version of ConnectBot (for those of you familiar with that app) designed specifically for the TF300's hardware keyboard. Works like a charm. Pretty much my -only- complaints are 1) lack of ethernet port (yeah, I can get an adapter I suppose), and 2) Android's lack of a 'real' linux terminal. But as a non-primary netbook, it's perfect.


My biggest hesitation on Chromebooks was.. just how 'married' to Google are you by using one? Yeah yeah, Android.. but I cooked in a custom ROM on my tablet, and pretty much no data goes back to Google now.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Pretty much my -only- complaints are 1) lack of ethernet port (yeah, I can get an adapter I suppose), and 2) Android's lack of a 'real' linux terminal.


Yup, my Android tablet is stellar - as long as I don't want to manage a view ssh sessions. Not speaking about xterm, serial port, etc.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 17, 2013)

> Yup, my Android tablet is stellar - as long as I don't want to manage a view ssh sessions. Not speaking about xterm, serial port, etc.


Well, the custom ConnectBot app is fantastic for SSH. Even handles screen sessions (and all the required metakeys) rather nicely. It's just using the local terminal for the tablet that I dislike... but that's any Android build.

It's also worth noting that Android is the only 'netbook' platform where I'll natively use a GUI... that by itself says volumes.


----------



## Shados (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, the custom ConnectBot app is fantastic for SSH. Even handles screen sessions (and all the required metakeys) rather nicely. It's just using the local terminal for the tablet that I dislike... but that's any Android build. It's also worth noting that Android is the only 'netbook' platform where I'll natively use a GUI... that by itself says volumes.


You might want to give Server Auditor a try - it's an alternative Android/IOS SSH client with some nice functionality, especially if you're in a situation where you don't have a hardware keboard handy but still need to do something.


----------

